# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: نوشتن در فایل

## alireza323

سلام دوستان
من می خوام اطلاعاتی رو تو یه فایل بنویسم،ولی متاسفانه هر کدوم از کدهایی که تو سایت هست رو استفاده کردم،جواب نگرفتم،کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟اگه میشه یه کدی بنویسید که کار کنه،ممنون

----------


## hesamy2004

کار راحتی نیست چون برای نوشتن تو فایل باید برنامت ساین شده باشه وگرنه بخاطر مسائل امنیتی بهت اجازه نوشتن تو فایل داده نمیشه. بهتره از RMS استفاده کنی. راجع به هردوش برنامه های خوبی تو سایت زیر پیدا میشه :
http://www.roseindia.net/j2me

----------

